# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Busco productores de papas nativas para atender pedido de cliente extranjero

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Nuevamente hago de su conocimiento una nueva gran oportunidad para un producto que es oriundo del Perú, y que debiera ser mucho mejor explotado en los mercados internacionales: *la papa*. 
En este caso, el mismo cliente interesado en conseguir un abastecimiento continuo de camote Huambachero en el Perú, ahora nos ha dado la oportunidad -a través del foro- de buscar productores de *papas nativas*, variedades *Queqorami y Puca Shungo*, para hacer unos envíos iniciales de prueba en junio de este año. Si todo sale bien, las oportunidades son grandes para los productores que participen de esta iniciativa. 
Como siempre, recalcar que se trata de un cliente serio que ya viene importantdo papas del Perú para la producción de chips, con muy buenos resultados. El contacto lo conseguí gracias a la buena voluntad de los amigos de Planet Organic (Londres), y hasta ahora se han mostrado muy interesados e involucrados conmigo para ayudarlos con sus proyectos. 
Este 16 de marzo me voy a reunir en Lima con el cliente, y me gustaría llevarle algunas muestras de las variedades de papa que solicitó, de los productores que respondan a este tema. De interesarles la propuesta, les pido que por favor respondan a la brevedad y participen activamente en este tema para sacar esto adelante. Sería cuetión de esforzarse hasta el 16 de marzo en conseguir buenas muestras, y esperar a que todo salga bien para organizar un pedido inicial de prueba en junio de este mismo año. 
El cliente sólo me ha pasado las variedades que estarían buscando, *Queqorami y Puca Shungo*, y lo que quieren saber es qué es lo que podríamos ofrecerles en tamaños o calibres, volúmenes, sustentabilidad, y toda la información que pudieran agregar en una ficha técnica de los productos que está buscando. 
Saludos, y espero sus comentarios al respecto.  *Bruno Cillóniz Guerrero* bcilloniz@agroforum.peTemas similares: Busco productores para abastecer a Supermercados Tottus Busco productores de papa Capiro para industria de chips Busco productores de camote de piel morada para un cliente extranjero Artículo: Transfieren semillas de papas nativas a comunidades de Cusco con miras a envío al Ártico Indecopi declara infundado pedido de productores para fijar sobretasa a importaciones de algodón de EEUU

----------


## Hugo Crisostomo

*Estimado B. Cilloniz:* 
Puedo conseguir estas muestras de papas nativas. Cuantos kg necesitan, algun empaque especial? alguna especificacion mas, calibre, etc?.
Aviseme para preparar y enviar las muestras con el debido tiempo.  *Saludos Cordiales.* *Hugo Crisostomo Espinoza* *Movistar:  998 560 869,       RPM: *410076,        RPC:  989 005 605*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> *Estimado B. Cilloniz:* 
> Puedo conseguir estas muestras de papas nativas. Cuantos kg necesitan, algun empaque especial? alguna especificacion mas, calibre, etc?.
> Aviseme para preparar y enviar las muestras con el debido tiempo.  *Saludos Cordiales.* *Hugo Crisostomo Espinoza* *Movistar: 998 560 869, RPM: *410076, RPC: 989 005 605*

 Estimado Hugo: 
Muchas gracias por responder este tema... y tu ayuda me va a ser de enorme utilidad.
Precisamente hoy he conversado telefónicamente con la persona que se encarga de ver los proyectos del cliente aquí en Perú, y me está solicitando muestras de las veriedades de papas nativas que les indico (Queqorami y Puca Shungo) y otras variedades de papas nativas que puedas conseguir, ya que están haciendo una investigación al respecto para saber con cuál de ellas, aparte de las solicitadas, se podrían utilizar para sus proyectos. Yo les pedí más especificaciones, pero en esta oportunidad quieren saber qué les podríamos ofrecer nosotros en materia de calibres, empaque, precios referenciales, etc, etc. Para serte sincero, no creo necesitar más de una papa nativa por variedad, pero de preferencia que sea una muestra representativa de lo que se puede coseguir si la producimos para abastecerlos en un futuro cercano. 
Te comento que se trata de una muy buena oportunidad, puesto que uno de los principales requisitos para abastecerlos como productores/proveedor, es que podamos hacerlo durante TODO EL AÑO, sin interrupciones; ya que se trata de un proyecto industrial para elaborar papitas chips -que luego exportan-, y como comprenderás, las papitas no pueden aparecer "por temporadas" en las góndolas o analqueles de los supermercados, sino que deben estar presetes durante todo el año. Por eso, te pido que por favor me envíes las muestras de las papas nativas que me ofreces -y que puedas conseguir- a la siguiente dirección:   *Calle Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima 18 - Perú.* 
Aprovecho para comentarte que también están buscando hacer pruebas con remolacha y zanahoria, por lo que si sabes de interesados, diles que se contacten conmigo a bcilloniz@agroforum.pe. Al respecto, haría falta saber primero si es posible abastecer con estos productos durante todo el año. 
Te vuelvo a agradecer enormemente tu colaboración, y te voy considerando como productor en caso me soliciten algun pedida de las variedades de papas nativas que muestre en la reunión el día 17 de marzo. Por si acaso, me parece que esas muestras van a ir a para al Centro Internacional de la Papa, así que creo que es una buena oportunidad para mostrar alternativas de papas nativas que creas tengan condiciones especiales por algo. 
Estoy anontando tus datos para considerarte dentro del proyecto... y muchas gracias de otra vez por tu importante ayuda  :Smile:  
Bruno

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado Sr. Cilloniz: 
Me contactaré con el distrito de Lahuaytambo en Harochírí, donde han simbrado 10 Has de papa nativa traidas del Cuzco. El proyecto BID / FOMIN  en le que laboro , estará dando el seguimiento del caso, pero es muy alentador saber que estos mercados están a la espera. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Sr. Cilloniz: 
> Me contactaré con el distrito de Lahuaytambo en Harochírí, donde han simbrado 10 Has de papa nativa traidas del Cuzco. El proyecto BID / FOMIN en le que laboro , estará dando el seguimiento del caso, pero es muy alentador saber que estos mercados están a la espera. 
> Saludos cordiales 
> Ing. Angelo Soto T.

 Estimado Ing. Soto: 
Sería un gusto para mí poder contar con su ayuda o participación en este proyecto. Al respecto, le comento que el tema no está tan avanzado como el de camote, pero tiene tantas oportunidades como dicho proyecto, ya que el cliente produce actualmente papitas chips con papas nativas peruanas, y ahora me está pidiendo información al respecto para ver qué podrían hacer con nosotros como proveedores. 
Espero contar con su vasta experiencia en el sector y su amplio conocimeiento del ámbito rural del país, para poder sacar esto adelnate y así ayudar a alguna familias cuzqueñas a conseguir mejores precios por sus productos. 
Los mantendré informados a la brevedad... :Wink:  
Muchas gracias y saludos 
Bruno

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Para informarles que me reuní con el cliente -"Viva La Papa"-, y hay una oportunidad inmediata para las variedades de papa nativa *Queqorami* y *Puca Shungo*, ya que actualmente desean extender su línea de papitas chips elaboradas con papa blanca peruana. 
Están también investigando acerca de otras variedades que puedan ser idóneas para la elaboración de chips, por lo que les pido su orientación en caso sepan sobre alguna variedad en particular que reúna características especiales para ello. Les cuento que el cliente hará una visita al CIP mañana para que le den información al respecto, así que les pedí que también consideren dicha información para solicitarme variedades específicas. 
Les comento también que le pude entregar fotografías y muestras al cliente -que me proporcionara amablemente Walter Mendoza-, pero me comentó que para sus estudios necesitan muestras de aproximadamente 20 Kg. para hacer las pruebas respectivas. 
Más tarde publico unas fotos de la muestra de papa nativa Queqorami que me quedé, y voy a publicar fotos de los productos que comercializa "Viva La Papa" para que vean de qué manera podríamos participar proveyendo papas nativas a este cliente. 
Saludos 
Bruno

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios: 
Aprovecho para insistir en la búsqieda de productores de papas nativas para un proyecto de chips que se producirían en el Perú, y que serían exportados a EE.UU y el Reino Unido -entre otros países de la región-. 
Les recuerdo que buscan lo antes posible contar con papas nativas Queqorami y Puca Shungo, y están investigando acerca de otras variedades para ver las posibidades de incorporarlas a su línea de productos chips. 
Como les comentaba, la empresa se llama "Viva La Papa"; y me acabo de enterar -por las fotos que tomé para adjuntar a este mensaje- que las papitas que producen las fabrica Inkacrops aquí en Lima -que están hechjas con papa blanca peruana-, y luego ellos se encargan de comercializarla en EE.UU, Europa y el Reino Unido. 
Para que sepan más sobre este proyecto, les cuento que tienen apenas 6 meses produciendo y comercializando esta marca de papitas "premium", y su acogida ha sido muy buena; por lo que desean extender su línea de productos con papas nativas del Perú.  
Les dejo algunas fotografías del producto en su envase y una fotografía de papa nativa Queqorami para que puedan identificarla en caso les interese participar como proveedores para este proyecto. 
Por último, les recuerdo que lo que buscan es papas nativas recién cosechadas, pues la idea es proveer el producto lo más fresco posible, ya que como les dije, las papitas se venden como "premium" aquí y en el extranjero. 
Saludos a todos. 
Bruno

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Y unas fotos más... 
Saludos.

----------


## sonqoqosqo

Buenos dias ,aqui en Cusco conozco varias comunidadades que van a
cosechar este mes la variedad Qeqorani y le pido que me ayude bastante
para poder abastecerlos a los interesados agoindustriales de "viva la
papa" u otra agroindustria desde aqui el Cusco.
Por este medio estaremos en contacto o por el msn sonqoqosqo@hotmail.com
para poder conversar de como darle un destino final a la cosecha de papa
nativa Qeqorani que se va a tener en este mes en la region Cusco,
provincia de Paruro, distritos de Ccapi, Paruro, Omacha, en las
comunidades campesinas de Ccoyabamba, Mayumbanba, y Antayaje
respectivamente. Distrito de Huanoquite en sus tres comunidades
campesinas Maska, Chanka y Qenqonay. 
Puedo estimar la producción de aproximado de las 6 comunidades como
masomenos 10 tonelas de qeqorani. 
Esperando vuestra respuesta estare comunicando a los comuneros de esta
oportunidad.
atte. Ing. agronomo Ruben Honatt Luque Guevara

----------


## sonqoqosqo

Ruben Honatt Luque Guevara 
tecnico responsable del proyecto papa nativa de la region cusco en la provincia Paruro.
cel 984307072 claro
cel 971518599 movistar
correo electronico sonqoqosqo@hotmail.com qomerqaqa@hotmail.com sonqoqosqo@gmail.com
facebook/ruben honatt luque guevara.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Rubén: 
Te cuento que hace poco conversé con el cliente, y sigue interesado en las variedades de papas nativas que menciono: Queqorami y Puca Shungo. El problema es que me dice que necesitaría abastecerse durante todo el año con dichas variedades, para producir una nueva línea de papitas "chips" para exportación. 
Por ello, me gustaría que me asesores en este tema y me digas si existe o no alguna posibilidad de producir dichas variedades de papas nativas durante todo el año; un promedio de 10 TN semanales o quincenales. De lo contrario, ¿qué es lo que le debería decir al cliente con respecto a estas papas nativas para aclarar sus dudas con respecto a la disponibilidad? 
Dependiendo de ello, puedo coordinar para que su producción de papas nativas sea comprada por este cliente. 
Por otra parte, me comentó que está interesado en distintas muestras de papas nativas para hacer algunas pruebas -como lo menciono en alguna parte de este tema- pero te soy sincero, no sabe bien qué es lo necesita aparte de la queqorami y la puca shungo; por lo que para este caso sería bueno concentrarnos en esas variedades. 
Por otra parte, puedo también tratar de colocar su producción de papas nativas en Tottus, así que te voy a enviar una ficha téncina para que me digas si podrían abastecer a este supermercado con sus papas. 
Bueno Rubén, espero poder ayudarte con el tema ahora mismo; pero de todas formas, quiero que me des algunos detalles más para ingresarlos a mi base de datos de productores y ayudarlos con la comercialización en la medida de lo posible, y de cara al futuro.  
Yo soy de las personas que valoran los productos nativos del Perú -más aún si se trata de papas- por lo que estaré encantado de ayudarlos en lo que pueda para conseguir compradores para los distintos productos que manejen, por lo que pueden contar conmigo para lo que necesiten.  
La idea es organizarnos para ofrecer con tiempo los prductos que cultiven... 
Espero tu respuesta. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados:  
Aquí ando retomando el tema del camote y las papas nativas para el cliente extranjero, y esta vez los contacto para ver si alguno de ustedes tiene para ofrecerme 100 kilos de papa "huayro macho". 
Pronto me estaré reuniendo nuevamente con el cliente para ver esta posibilidad de exportar papas nativas y camote peruano a los mercados internacionales. 
Les cuento que el cliente sigue trabajando en el tema, tratando de abrir el mercado de Inglaterra para estos productos, así que los mantendré informados sobre los avances, para luego organizar una cadena de negocio que pueda abastecer a este cliente con algunas variedades de papas nativas durante todo el año. 
La opción de abastece para la elaboración de chips también es una realidad, pero tenemos que asegurar el abastecimiento continuo de determinadas variedads de papas nativas, que aún no definen con exactitud. 
Espero que un futuro cercano, AgroFórum haya sido un colaborador para impulsar esta iniciativa de negocio, y que por lo menos, algunos de ustedes puedan participar de la cadena de negocio. 
Saludos

----------


## sonqoqosqo

buenas noches. 
aqui en la provincia de paruro de la region cusco se ha ejecutado el proyecto papa nativa en 6 comunidades chanka, qenqonay, maska, qoyabamba, antayaje y mayumbamba donde se les ha brindadado entre 6 variedades de papa nativa entre ellas: qachunwaqachiy, mactillo, qeqorani, pumamaki, waqrillo, runtus, pukadurasnillo etc. y aqui estoy coordinando con ellas para ser un medio para contactarlo con dicho agroindustrial. 
en los meses de octubre empieza la siembra y se esta cosechando por mayo es asi todos los años, ahora se ha cosechado hay algunas papas nativas comerciales pero la que uds exigen aun se esta comenzando.
basta una otra oprtubnidad le comento que estamnos por solicitar mas variedades a el INIA espero sea un exito.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Rubén: 
Para mí sería un agrado poder contribuir a comercializar las papas nativas que ustedes cultivan el Cusco, así que tenemos que empezar a coordinar diversos temas para ver de qué manera podemos encaminar las cosas para que la comercialización sea más sencilla y a la vez más rentable. 
Si mi intución no me falla, podría ser la oportunidad precisa para enviar muestras de papas nativas a Inglaterra -junto con unas de camote- para que las evalúen comercialmente allá con el cliente, así que aprovecho en preguntarte si me podrías mandar 15 kilos de distintas variedades de papas nativas. 
Yo le mostré algunas variedades que me envió Walter Mendoza -si no me equivoco- hace un par de meses, pero ahora me están pidiendo muestras de camote para enviar por avión al mercado de destino; por lo que creo que sería una buena oportunidad para enviar algo de papa nativa también. 
Además, tenemos que organizarnos para poder cumplir con el requerimiento de 5 TN semanales durante todo el año, para poder sacar adelante el proyecto de chips. Estoy viendo la posibilidad de organizar un seminario para analizar todas estas posiblidades con ustedes, el cliente y expertos en papa y camote. 
También veré si puedo colocar tus papas nativas en el mercado nacional, pero pásame toda la información para tenerla bien clara a la hora de ofrecer el producto. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto...

----------


## sonqoqosqo

estimado señor administrador bcillinos web master; aqui en cusco podremos abastecer a los mercados de lima para la campaña 2011-2012 estoy hablando de la provincia de paruro distrito de paruro comunidad de kukuchiray anexo mayumbamba tambien distrito de ccapi comunidad de qoyabamba. como le mencionaba las cosechas se realizan en el mes de mayo y junio, estoy calculando que masomenos cosecharan en esta campaña que viene 10 toneladas a mas de qeqonari en ambas comunidades. entonces para esos meses podrian hacer negocios, ahora lo que me parece un poco incomodo seria la transaccion ... de verdad nunca eh vendido a lima nada no tenemos o no hay una tienda alla y tampoco se tiene un camion para traerlos hasta alla. espero que estas comunidades de cusco sean buenos aliados para las empresas que ud conoce alla en lima. bye

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Rubén y demás interesados... 
Como te vengo diciendo, estamos trabajando con este cliente las distintas posibilidades que se podrían aprovechar con el camote y la papa nativa peruana.  
En ese sentido, te cuento que acabo de conversar por correo con ellos al respecto; y después de los estudios que han hecho en el CIP, han llegado a la determinación que la variedad de papa nativa que se ajusta a su requerimiento para elaborar chips de exportación sería la *"Huayro Macho"* -ya no la Queqorami-; por lo que me interesaría reunir toda la información posible sobre el cultivo de esta variedad, ya que allí está la oportunidad en el mediano plazo para desarrollar un proyecto que demande como mínimo 3TN al mes para la elaboración de chips de exportación.  
Ellos están interesados en que se les pueda abastecer todo el año con esta variedad, pero la última conversación que tuve con ellos me dijeron que tal vez podrían empezar a trabajar con esta variedad como un producto estacional. 
Sobre el tema de la comercialización de las papas nativas que cultivan en dichas comunidades del Cusco, lo ideal sería adaptarnos de manera organizada al requerimiento de este cliente, para que al menos una parte de su producción tenga comprador fijo; y seguramente un buen precio en comparación a otras ofertas que reciben por sus papas nativas. 
Quiero aprovechar tus repetidas respuestas, para decirte que yo estoy dispuesto a ayudarlos en lo que sea necesario; pero para ello debemos empezar a organizarnos como equipo; ustedes desde el lado de la producción y yo del lado de la comercialización.  
La idea sería que empieces a coordinar conmigo -y todos los que puedas- el tema de la comercialización con bastante tiempo de anticipación, para poder buscar mercados para los productos que cultiven. Necesito que me pases toda la información posible sobre la comunidad y su producción de papas nativas, para saber qué es lo que estoy ofreciendo. También necesito saber dónde, cómo y a cuánto suelen vender sus papas nativas, para hacerme una idea del mercado nacional y ver la manera de buscar nuevos clientes también aquí.  
También te cuento que estoy cada vez más decidido a hacer un pequeño seminario sobre Producción y Comercialización de papa y camote peruano, para que podamos juntarnos a debatir algunos temas que considero importantes, y para empezar a organizar cadenas productivas con estos productos; por lo que te mantendré al tanto para ver si puedes asistir... Tengo un programa en la cabeza sobre el evento, que me parece les podría ser útil; así que espero todo se concrete lo más pronto posible. 
Mi recomendación para que estas comunidades se vean benficiadas con esta oportunidad, es que empecemos planificar la manera de producir esta variedad "Huayro Macho" de manera escalonada, para ver durante cuánto tiempo podríamos abastecer al proyecto de chips y así ir con una oferta concreta donde el cliente. 
Sobre el tema de los envíos; si es necesario, nosotros enviaríamos un camión para que pueda traer las papas a Lima. Ustedes deberían enfocarse en producir papas de calidad, con buen manejo agronómico y buenos rendimientos; que así es más fácil para mí vender su producción y que ustedes obtengan buena rentabilidad. 
Voy a crear un nuevo tema sobre la papa nativa Huayro Macho para ir reuniendo información relevante sobre esta veriedad, así que les pido la ayuda del caso para que aclaren las dudas que surjan. 
Por último, te recomendaría crear un nuevo tema también para que muestres al mundo lo que hacen dichas comunidades campesinas. Mostrar fotos de sus actividades productivas y que nos cuentes acerca de las veriedades que cultivan allí, sería una buena manera de generar interés por las papas que producen. Por eso siempre repito... "Si no te conocen, no te consumen". 
Estamos en contacto para ver la campaña 2011-2012. 
Saludos

----------


## Roger Mamani

Soy productor de papa nativa los interesados al
Correo mar_12077@hotmail.Com
Celular 971696569

----------

